# Frustrated with weight loss



## armywifey05 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hey all!

I am Rachel, 3 year follicular carcinoma survivor. I've been on synthroid since then. Just had my second child in march and have not lost any weight since may :-( I am eating right and exercising. Can someone offer some insight into weight loss? My levels are fine, my meds are on track. Ugh :-sad0049::sad0049::sad0049::sad0049::sad0049:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

armywifey05 said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I am Rachel, 3 year follicular carcinoma survivor. I've been on synthroid since then. Just had my second child in march and have not lost any weight since may :-( I am eating right and exercising. Can someone offer some insight into weight loss? My levels are fine, my meds are on track. Ugh :-sad0049::sad0049::sad0049::sad0049::sad0049:


Having had cancer, your TSH should be suppressed. Is it?

How much Synthroid are you taking daily? Do you have your most recent labs you can share with us and include the ranges please? Different labs use different ranges.

I feel your angst. Most of us have had that problem.


----------



## armywifey05 (Jul 16, 2010)

I don't have any of that info on hand, I need to contact my endo about it. I am taking 175 mcg of synthroid daily. I have an appt in september (closest one i could get) that I'm gonna ask about getting Armour or an alternative. Hopefully insurance will cover it...

---Just called my endo:

APRIL TEST
TSH .02 
FREE T4 1.81


----------



## armywifey05 (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm not sure what you mean by ranges


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

armywifey05 said:


> I don't have any of that info on hand, I need to contact my endo about it. I am taking 175 mcg of synthroid daily. I have an appt in september (closest one i could get) that I'm gonna ask about getting Armour or an alternative. Hopefully insurance will cover it...
> 
> ---Just called my endo:
> 
> ...


Hmmmmmmmmmm; wonder what the range is for the FREE T4 result? You could be a little on the hyper side which also could interfere with weight loss believe that or not. That is another reason why the FREE T3 would have helped as it is your active hormone. If that were high also, I would say you are a wee bit hyper; if it was low, I would say you are not converting well.

I am very glad to see your TSH suppressed though; very glad.

Also, get tested for insulin resistance. IR would prevent weight loss as well.


----------

